# 2016 Knifes&Gears collection



## tienowen (Dec 18, 2016)

Hello, I join this forum about a year and had bought a lot of stuff this year. I would like to share with you guy. Feel free to share what you a buying this year.
Stone set:
Atoma 200, 500
Shapton 220,320,1000,5000,8000,12000
Shapton glass 1000
Suehiro 6000
Diamond fixing plate
Chu-nagura
Knifes:
Sakimaru Takobiki 300mm from JCK
Sujihiki Kohetsu 270mm AS
Yanagi Masahiro 270mm stainless steel
Gyuto Suisin 270mm inox
Yo Deba Suisin 165mm inox
Sakimaru Takobiki Miyabi 270mm vg 10
Gyuto Miyabi 210mm vg 10
Usuba Sakai Takayuki 185mm Gin 3.
That the wrap off of this year, some expensive, some decent knives to use every day.


----------



## Godslayer (Dec 18, 2016)

Looks like you had a good year. 1st purchase of the new year has to be a petty though. Really jealous of your stone collection. It's honestly better than mine.


----------



## tienowen (Dec 18, 2016)

Godslayer said:


> Looks like you had a good year. 1st purchase of the new year has to be a petty though. Really jealous of your stone collection. It's honestly better than mine.


Thank you. I usually buy 1 stone per month or 2 and work my way up till now. I going buy less knife next year try to improve to quality steel of knife. For my jobs, i get extra tips per work day to spend on those gear.


----------

